# FLW Tourny Results



## marksha (May 16, 2012)

McQuoid Wins National Guard FLW Walleye Tour Event On Lake Erie

12.May.2012

PORT CLINTON, Ohio  Coming into the National Guard FLW Walleye Tour on Lake Erie presented by Dr. Pepper only two anglers could state that they had won three FLW Walleye Tour events  Walmart pro Dean Arnoldussen and National Guard pro Bill Shimota. On Saturday, pro Kevin McQuoid of Isle, Minn., added his name to that elite list as he claimed the third title of his National Guard FLW Walleye Tour career. After bringing five walleyes weighing 38 pounds, 8 ounces to the scales, McQuoids three-day total of 15 walleyes weighing 118 pounds, 4 ounces was enough to claim the victory and the $63,000 paycheck in Port Clinton.

Winning this event is just awesome, said McQuoid who upped his FLW career winnings to more than $350,000. You cant ever take away the feeling of winning your first tournament, but to win my third and join Dean and Bill as the only guys to win three, well that feels pretty special. Ive fished more than 50 tournaments with FLW and this was really only the third time Ive ever had a shot at winning one. Im running on 100 percent adrenaline right now. Life is good!

Today started out a little slower than Thursday and Friday, McQuoid continued. The first two days of the tournament I had an awesome weight by 9 a.m. I did get one solid 9-pounder right away about 7:30 a.m. this morning, but then it slowed down and we were catching peanuts. A lot of other places a 4-pound walleye would be a pretty nice fish, but out here on Lake Erie, they are peanuts. I did get a little bit nervous, but we just kept grinding it out and we made the right adjustments. It ended up being a pretty solid day right on through. It really helped to have a co-angler like Jimmy Cox. He is awesome. I didnt have to tell him how to do anything. We just talked back and forth today and really made a great team.

I was running pretty much the same pattern throughout the whole week, McQuoid continued. I was running a break line on the east side of Kellys Island about 30 feet deep. I was throwing in-line spinners with 1-ounce weights, using blade sizes of No.#5 and No.#6. Every day was a little different for hot colors, but I had the most success with a gold back and white, pink, purple and a little bit of chartreuse on the front. I just kind of ran a different gamut of colors between the beads and the blades, and I kept them about 40 to 50 feet behind the planer boards. I traveled to this event with a couple of other guys, Mark Courts, Jason Przekurat and Scott Steil, and working together really makes a huge difference out here.

Minutes after earning the victory, McQuoid was already looking forward to the next event on the 2012 FLW Walleye Tour schedule.

Im really looking forward to fishing Lake Oahe, he said. Thats a reservoir where you can do a lot of trolling. Last year when we were out there we were trolling some treetops and it was won with spinnerbaits, but there were a lot of fish coming out with Rapala Husky Jerks and Lindy Rigging with live bait as well. Theres just so many different ways that you can catch fish out there. It will make for a really interesting tournament.

Final results for the top 10 pros on Lake Erie are:

2nd: Walmart pro Dean Arnoldussen, Appleton, Wis., 15 walleyes, 113-2, $23,500

3rd: David Kolb, Rockford, Mich., 15 walleyes, 111-14, $11,000

4th: Richard Zachowski, Milwaukee, Wis., 15 walleyes, 110-9, $12,500

5th: David Kleszyk, Oakbrook Terrace, Ill., 15 walleyes, 109-11, $9,500

6th: Greg Yarbrough, Port Clinton, Ohio, 15 walleyes, 109-6, $7,000

7th: Brian Bjorkman, Fargo, N.D., 15 walleyes, 104-11, $7,000

8th: Aaron Depinet, Tiffin, Ohio, 15 walleyes, 104-9, $5,000

9th: Nathan Seiferlein, Chesterfield, Mich., 15 walleyes, 104-6, $4,500

10th: Don Loch, Iron Mountain, Mich., 15 walleyes, 99-13, $4,000

Jimmy Cox of Bono, Ark., earned the victory in the Co-angler division to take home $8,500. He posted a three-day weight of 15 walleyes totaling 115 pounds, 12 ounces.


----------

